# swapped cluster issue.



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all, I swapped over the B&W gauge cluster in my 2018 lt hatch to the colored versions found on the premier. Most everything works as expected except the mileage counter only shows this ------mi. I have seen the correct mileage pop up when i turn the car off and open the door....at least for a split second. Could the dealer correct this? TIA.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

fastwanabe said:


> Hi all, I swapped over the B&W gauge cluster in my 2018 lt hatch to the colored versions found on the premier. Most everything works as expected except the mileage counter only shows this ------mi. I have seen the correct mileage pop up when i turn the car off and open the door....at least for a split second. Could the dealer correct this? TIA.


If I’m not mistaken it has to be programmed to the car ,since everything is VIN # locked.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

It needs to be reprogrammed for the VIN and the mileage needs to be corrected. You will typically need to sign a mileage statement - stating the corrected mileage, etc.

I am using a speedo rebuild place right now for a chev truck speedo cluster replacement/rebuild that is doing the programming for me as part of the repair/rebuild.

jeff


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm having the hardest time finding a dealer that understands what i need them to do. I always get the "its VIN locked and cant be flashed" excuse form all dealerships that I've called thus far. Been back and forth with a few speedo companies online and they always tell me "the dealer has to flash it". Its turning out to be pain in the ass. Since the only thing I lose is the trip and viewing the mileage I might just leave it as is and swap it back out if I sell the car.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

fastwanabe said:


> I'm having the hardest time finding a dealer that understands what i need them to do. I always get the "its VIN locked and cant be flashed" excuse form all dealerships that I've called thus far. Been back and forth with a few speedo companies online and they always tell me "the dealer has to flash it". Its turning out to be pain in the ass. Since the only thing I lose is the trip and viewing the mileage I might just leave it as is and swap it back out if I sell the car.


Look at the posts explaining how to swap the stereo. I would think this would also work for a gauge cluster.


----------

